# Tecumseh 8hp snowking carburetor issue



## kiggle4321 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a Tecumseh 8Hp snow king mounted on a master craft 26" snowblower that has a couple problems. When i prime the machine more than one fuel runs out the bore of the carburetor, and when i get it running and up to full throttle it surges if the choke isn't on the first setting. I have gone through the carb a couple times now and cant seem to find anything. I was wondering if anyone could help me with these problems?


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

sounds like its sucking air try taking a can of carb. cleaner and while running spray on all matting surfaces if the engine smoothes out you found your problem


----------



## hd4ou (Aug 25, 2009)

not sure which carb you got but when you went through the carb did you just take it apart and clean or did you rebuild? check the throttle shaft for play also. If you just cleaned it then i would suggest a rebuild kit that has the welch plugs and venturi tube o-rings and needle and seat. make sure all the passages are clear including the 2 or three in the bowl nut. check the float for leaks and make sure the float height is adjusted properly.


----------



## kiggle4321 (Jun 20, 2009)

hd4ou said:


> not sure which carb you got but when you went through the carb did you just take it apart and clean or did you rebuild? check the throttle shaft for play also. If you just cleaned it then i would suggest a rebuild kit that has the welch plugs and venturi tube o-rings and needle and seat. make sure all the passages are clear including the 2 or three in the bowl nut. check the float for leaks and make sure the float height is adjusted properly.


The rebuild kit fixed my surging problem but when i prime the carburetor it still runs out the bore.


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Relax have a beer -no problem*

:thumbsup You do not have a problem mine does same thing and runs fine. Only prime when engine is started first time cold. If you prime with 2-3 pushes the bowl will over flow and drip on ground. If it runs OK at high speed and will not drip when you shut down your are all set. Just close the choke to restart once it ran but do do prime it. I close choke fully to restart hot then pull rope and immediatley open the choke once started. The high speed adjustment screw on bottom of the bowl will need a 1/4 turn in or out each time you use based on the temp outside.


----------



## kiggle4321 (Jun 20, 2009)

OK, thanks.


----------

